# Stanley plane handle template



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I just discovered these plane handle (tote) templates which Lee Valley has on their web site.

I was considering replacing some of my handles and knobs. Making the knob is not difficult.

I was pondering how to replicate the tote. Thanks to Lee Valley, this should not be difficult - now.

Detailed drawings and instructions.

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?c=&p=63262&cat=1,46168

I would never have thought to look for this in "Router bits". Happy this popped up in a web search hit list. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks Dave, a bunch. I don't need to remake any at this moment but you never know when you'll drop a plane or find a real "find" in a yard sale or lurking in someone's garage that they're will to part with. So, thanks again.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I blogged how I've made new totes. You may find some helpful hints, especially if you plan to make more than 1.

https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/?s=Making+a+Bench+Plane+tote


----------

